# FreeBSD SSD support



## RSUK (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello....Quick question does anyone know or is there anyway to confirm that FreeBSD supports Corsair SSD's?  Looking to build a system using Corsair Force 120GB SSD and need to know that it is compatible.  Other SSD's I've been looking at would be OCZ or Intel - is there one of these that is tried and tested?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2010)

If it has an IDE or SATA interface it should just be detected as a harddrive.


----------



## RSUK (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you SirDice.....it will be SATA SSD's I will be using however I just wondered if FreeBSD works with any make of SSD or whether it is compatible with all manufacturers.

Thanks


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello RSUK, take a look at this thread : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13045

Let us know how you get on, I'm sure A LOT of people here a keen to start using SSDs, I know I am!

Edit : Also check this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM


----------

